# New NIC. Old one not working now.



## fullauto (Apr 12, 2012)

I installed a Linksys LNE100TX.  My system automatically set it up with the driver dc0.  
However, when I tried to ssh to my old nic, the connection keeps timing out now.
The old card was running beautifully until I installed the new one.

Any ideas?


```
# Network Name of Machine
hostname="Bender"

# IP4 address and Netmask
ifconfig_rl0=" inet 192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_dc0=" inet 192.168.1.21 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# Router Address
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```


```
[root@Bender]/root-> ifconfig
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:0c:41:1e:66:73
        inet 192.168.1.21 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet6 fe80::20c:41ff:fe1e:6673%dc0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:d0:09:6b:0f:99
        inet 192.168.1.20 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet6 fe80::2d0:9ff:fe6b:f99%rl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP <half-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

dc0 is the new linkysys LNE100TX
rl0 is the old on-board LAN card which used to work fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't put them both on the same network (192.168.1.0/24).


----------

